# What's Blooming at NYEric's Apt.



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2017)

I've already posted Dollgoldi, but I want it to be the first one here. 







This is that freak he recently talked about. 
The pouch has back and front switched! 






Paph. delenatii album in low bud.






A close up of the blanket of moss in the pot behind delenatii
I love it! 






Poor thing, but the color was just wow~ 






Some Jewel Orchids.






Oncidium of some sort?






There were more blooms and buds and all, but I limited to these.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks. I counted 42 plants in bloom or bud. Unfortunately, many are small, botanicals, like Diachea or Restrepias or Lockhartias.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 6, 2017)

Beautiful Dollgoldi... Now what does he have sitting on that stove?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2017)

Stove was clear of plants today! ha~


----------



## Marco (Jan 6, 2017)

Wow @ first one.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 7, 2017)

Any cats ... Or catts?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 7, 2017)

I did meet a friendly cat in the jungle. lol


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice blooms Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't grow Catts. My Phrag longifolium x Imagine just opened. Has that been registered yet?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 8, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. I counted 42 plants in bloom or bud. Unfortunately, many are small, botanicals, like Diachea or Restrepias or Lockhartias.



Oh, so he neglected to photograph all the COOL STUFF lol.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2017)

LOLZ, 4 of my Ludisias are in full bloom, one with 8 inflourescens. 
"Some people like shiny things.." - Omega Psi Phi


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey, I just went for whatever was big and bright that popped out of the jungle and grabbed my attention the most. 

There were more paphs in bloom and phrags in bud ready to open.

Others, I might have missed hidden in the jungle. hhaha


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2017)

No doubt.


----------

